# just a question



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm pretty sure i'm gonna catch a lot of crap for this... but...

what the hell does hunting have to do with fishing?! the site name... "pierandsurf" lets analyze this... Pier and Surf... really... hunting??


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Juan_EZ said:


> i'm pretty sure i'm gonna catch a lot of crap for this... but...
> 
> what the hell does hunting have to do with fishing?! the site name... "pierandsurf" lets analyze this... Pier and Surf... really... hunting??


Juan, Juan, Juan: Probably 50% or more of the guys here who fish also hunt. So Pier & Surf is giving them an outlet to talk about their other INTERESTS, like 4x4.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

And the kayak board, boating board.......

We are all stewards of the outdoors and members of the "other" PETA..People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

what Ed and Rad said.


----------

